# Double Peanut Dog Treat Recipe



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

Spam removed


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Oooohhh watch out more s**t for 'Fido'
Without the $$$$ price tag!!!!

What's going on HVF????

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Oooohhh watch out more s**t for 'Fido'
> Without the $$$$ price tag!!!!
> 
> What's going on HVF????
> ...


God knows Hobbsy, they (VizslaAdmin) seem to think they run the forum....unfortunately I suppose as site owners they do and my "ban button" doesn't extend to admin...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Oooohhhh 'H', my heart goes out to you🙄

You got to get some better 'buttons' mate, especially with your pull!!!!

Don't blame you mate, just sad to see that's all!!😉

Hobbsy


----------

